
How the NSA snooped on encrypted Internet traffic for a decade - Jerry2
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/cisco-firewall-exploit-shows-how-nsa-decrypted-vpn-traffic/
======
HillRat
And this is the stuff the hackers _selectively_ released as a proof-of-work.
The fact that NSA is silently letting these attack vectors release into the
wild without -- as far as we know -- proactively working to plug the holes
they knocked in the Internet's security is damning, in my opinion. God (and
the hackers) only knows what tools are in the encrypted tarball -- though soon
enough they'll be joined by a bad actor with a lot of liquidity to spend on a
bushel of zero-days (or else the real payload is still being held by an APT
who's using this release as a brushback pitch against the USG).

